

Any Hackers in the San Antonio, TX area? - clintavo

I have been running my web app company for seven years now and am loving it.  However, being a solo founder, I sometimes feel isolated from other hackers, especially since I'm not in the Silcon Valley area.  Sometimes, I feel there's nobody I can talk to who understands the challenges I face (PG is right, having a co-founder would have been a huge plus)<p>I'm wondering are there any other Hacker News readers out there in or near the San Antonio area?  Maybe we can arrange an offline get together.
======
makecheck
I don't really know what's happening in San Antonio, but Austin has a lot of
us I think. :) The two cities are nice and close, I've seen regional
engineering events before.

